# FYI about Thyrogen



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

After my TT, my ENT told me that I could start on medication right away and then take Thyrogen shots right befoe ablation. "Sure, that sounds great," I said.

Well, I didn't realize, until yesterday that each shot costs $1000 and I would need two shots. OUCH! Our insurance company is going to cover 100% of it since we have met our max already. But I just wanted to give a heads up.

Also, I get one shot on Tuesday, the next on Wednesday (Halloween and my baby's 1st birthday as well). Then get my RAI dose on Thursday the first.

Will I be feeling crappy on Halloween after getting those shots? I guess it is what it is, but I am just curious. I would like to be able to enjoy the evening with my kiddos before being quarantined.glow


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, the nurse who gave me mine told me they were $1800 each, therefore I was telling people I had a $4,000 butt. Hee.

Side effects are minimal. I had a minor headache (normal) and felt slightly "off" but nothing bad at all. Oh, and acne. I had a sudden explosion of acne. No idea if it was really related, but it was there.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Yup, the nurse who gave me mine told me they were $1800 each, therefore I was telling people I had a $4,000 butt. Hee.
> 
> Side effects are minimal. I had a minor headache (normal) and felt slightly "off" but nothing bad at all. Oh, and acne. I had a sudden explosion of acne. No idea if it was really related, but it was there.


$4000 butt made me laugh. Why is it double the price in your neck of the woods? Hmmm...

Well, I can deal with a headache and acne. That's kind of strange about the acne. Thanks for your input.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually, right after I wrote that, I had to send a check off to the hospital for my co-pay/deductible/whatever it is for the thyrogen and the bill lists the shots as $998 per injection. Who knows. I personally like telling people my butt is $4,000 rather than $2,000! 

They also told me I might get nauseated. I did not. I will say while the shot itself didn't hurt anymore than a regular ol' shot, I did get a pretty big knot in both cheeks where I received the injection -- my husband said for $4,000, you'd think I would get a less lumpy backside


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Too funny about the lumps!

Honestly, at that price, I'm a little bit surprised (just a little) that insurance companies are willing to pay it, given that for most of us, there's a pretty easy alternative that's free. Then again, given the cost of most healthcare-related items & services these days, maybe $1,000 doesn't even blink an eye.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Yup, the nurse who gave me mine told me they were $1800 each, therefore I was telling people I had a $4,000 butt. Hee.
> 
> Side effects are minimal. I had a minor headache (normal) and felt slightly "off" but nothing bad at all. Oh, and acne. I had a sudden explosion of acne. No idea if it was really related, but it was there.


She's a real funny bunny today!! ROLF!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Too funny about the lumps!
> 
> Honestly, at that price, I'm a little bit surprised (just a little) that insurance companies are willing to pay it, given that for most of us, there's a pretty easy alternative that's free. Then again, given the cost of most healthcare-related items & services these days, maybe $1,000 doesn't even blink an eye.


Actually, I was too. I have good insurance, but STILL! My endo, sort of in an off-handed fashion, mentioned something about a separate (or perhaps additional?) approval process for the injections and because of that and because of the lack of availability -- at least at this point -- she really only jumps through the hoops for people who have had a harder time getting their meds adjusted. I don't know if that's standard practice across the board...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Not to scare you, but a friend of mine had the Thyrogen injections and RAI last year (following the same schedule as you--1st shot one day, 2nd shot the next day, RAI on the 3rd day) and she could not stop throwing up the day after her RAI. It went away after a few hours (and an anti-nausea suppository!) but the doctor was never sure if the Thyrogen caused it or the RAI. It was probably a rare case but it might not hurt to have some OTC anti-nausea medicine on hand, just in case.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Actually, I was too. I have good insurance, but STILL! My endo, sort of in an off-handed fashion, mentioned something about a separate (or perhaps additional?) approval process for the injections and because of that and because of the lack of availability -- at least at this point -- she really only jumps through the hoops for people who have had a harder time getting their meds adjusted. I don't know if that's standard practice across the board...


My endo told me that the ins company originally denied my thyrogen coverage (for my WBS next week), even though I met the out of pocket max over 6 months ago. He had to personally call them and tell them that me going off my meds just does NOT work (and that we tried that for RAI). I guess my endo got pretty ****y with them, and by the end of the convo, my ins told him that they'd made a note on my file to NEVER deny the thyrogen.  Yay for me! (As long as my ins. co at work doesn't change, at least!) Kinda sad that my doc had to take the time to rip them a new butt, but at least it got taken care of in time. (And will be in my endo's hands on this Tuesday!)


----------

